# السيد المسيح بالرصاص



## shamaoun (22 مارس 2011)

معلش يا جماعة انا مش بحمل مواضيع كتيرة 
اللي بارسمه بس هو اللي بحمله


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 مارس 2011)

*الصورة الاولى بتاعة بابا يسوع فى منتهى الرووووووووووووووووعة
وتستحق التقييييييييم
اما الصورة التانية مش واضحة بصراحة

+ ربنا يبارك موهبتكم ومنتظرين المذيد من ابداعكم فى فن الرسم*


----------



## shamaoun (22 مارس 2011)

شكرا ابو تربو على التقييم 
الصورة التانية وردة بالرصاص (خطوط بس)


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 مارس 2011)

shamaoun قال:


> شكرا ابو تربو على التقييم
> الصورة التانية وردة بالرصاص (خطوط بس)


ربنا يخليك استاذى
وبالفعل انا لما شوفت الصورة التانية قولت دى وردة بس جميلة بردو
ما هو حضرتك كاتب العنوان عن صورة السيد المسيح فقط 
علشان كدة حبيت ان حضرتك توضح الفكرة اكثر.
ربنا يباركم


----------



## أنجيلا (23 مارس 2011)

جميل جدا 
ربنا يبارك موهبتك ​


----------



## أَمَة (23 مارس 2011)

موهبة جميلة 
الرب يبارك لك فيها 
عشان تستعملها لتمجيد اسمه القدوس​


----------



## النهيسى (23 مارس 2011)

*شكرا جدا
  جميله جدا جدا
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## ارووجة (23 مارس 2011)

حلوة كتير
الرب يباركك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مارس 2011)

*حلووين قوي الاتنين

تسلم ايديك​*


----------



## kalimooo (26 مارس 2011)

روووووووووووعة

شكرا جزيلا

الرب يباركك


----------



## vetaa (29 مارس 2011)

*جميله جدا صورة المسيح 
حقيقى شاطر انت 
والوردة كمان حلوة ودى بقى نهديها لربنا 

شكرا ليك
واستمر بقى 
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 مارس 2011)

جميله قوي
ربنا يبارك موهبتك استاذي


----------



## marcelino (30 مارس 2011)

*حلوين اوى تسلم ايدك
*​


----------



## باسبوسا (2 أبريل 2011)

*ميرررررررررررسى جدا .*


----------

